# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс "Сияние звёзд"

## Diana Lans

Пожалуйста,:biggrin:  если кто-то знаешь что-нибудь про конкурс "Сияние звёзд", поделитесь,  :Aga:   очень уж хочется узнать о нём побольше..... может быть такого вообще нет.:eek:

----------


## vargavolk1

фестиваль-конкурс такой есть у меня уже есть заявка на него он проводится в СПб. знаю точно для вокалистов не зависимо от возраста мелодия в минусе не разрешена у нас мальчики 5 и 7 лет, я узнавала специально.
если вы житель Спб вы оплачиваете только конкурс порядка 3т. р    
заявки на конкурс помоему еще не принимают. но я могу ошибаться . если хочеш чегонибудь подробней пиши может чем помогу

----------


## Solnishko

Фестиваль проходит в декабре.
http://www.det-fond.ru/festivals/all/6/
здесь можно узнать подробнее

----------


## vargavolk1

*Solnishko*,
 фестиваль будет проходить не в декабре а с 04.01. по 09.01.2008 года.

----------


## Diana Lans

*Solnishko* и
*vargavolk1* 
 огромное спасибо за информацию. :Ok:

----------


## Solnishko

*vargavolk1*,
 Значит поменяли сроки проведения.
*Diana Lans*,
 Рада была помочь.

----------


## Akkord

День добрый! Конкурс "Сияние звёзд" проходит в Питере, знаю о нем не только из сайта www.det-fond.ru, но и получала приглашение на него. Возраст участников до 25 лет, проходит в начале января, в Рождество! Так здорово!  :Ok:  Мне вообще понравились проекты фонда "Наше будущее", загляни на сайт, там много интересного

----------


## Вкуся

я участвовала в прошлом году...заняла 3 место!!!там классно!  я приехала офигела...особенно гостиница!

----------


## Ю Реймхен

Добрый день всем)))
Очень нжна информация о предстоящем конкурсе "Сияние звёзд", который будет проходить в Спб !!!! А точнее - КАК СТАТЬ УЧАСТНИКОМ ЭТОГО МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ??? Что для этого нужно? Могу ли я сама, лично подать заявку? Успею ли я? 
Спсибочки заранее за консультацию всем отозвавшимся)))))))))))))

----------


## Лава

*Ю Реймхен*,
Уже наверное поздно,заявки кажется до 25 ноября,а так почитай здесь,там всё написанно.:wink:

----------


## Ноточка

смотря, кто вы.. слышала, что уже не принимаются солисты в эстрадном и джазовом вокале, потому что уже очень много народу. но попробуйте позвонить! поделитесь усехом  :Aga:

----------


## Коммунист

у меня в этом конкурсе участвовали 2 моих друга. заняли 1 и 2 место. им очень понравилось

----------


## 6epreu

Добрый день, никак не могу зайти на этот сайт, там мне нужна заяка. Помогите плиз... скиньте на мыло у кого есть 6epreu@mail.ru

----------


## Vicontor

вот страница с условиями участия этого конкурса
http://www.det-fond.ru/index.php?opt...=18&Itemid=104

вот страница заявки
http://www.det-fond.ru/index.php?option=com_forme&fid=1

вот их телефоны: (8442) 49-26-75; 49-26-76; 49-26-77

----------


## Selina 7373

Сияние звезд классный конкурс. Я ездила туда со своими детьми, там нас заметили и пригласили в Испанию, где мы заняли 2 место и на Жемчужину берлина - это вообще высший пилотаж. Уровень, просто улетный. Если все будет хорошо, то в этом году опять поедем на сияние. очень хочется встретится и показаться Лейсу.

----------


## Katrinagape

А не дороговато ли??????????????? :Vah: :cool:

----------


## Milya

Положение VI Международного Рождественского фестиваля-конкурса* "Сияние звёзд"*
http://www.det-fond.ru/index.php?opt...=18&Itemid=106
Ежегодный проект, сроки которого были перенесены всего один раз за всю историю. Связано было с тем, что участники с Дальнего востока, Сибири на Новый год находились в поездах.
*Дата проведения 6-10 января*
С 2010г. сняты возрастные ограничения практически во всех номинациях, действуют акции для руководителей.

----------


## Milya

Наше видео с VI Международного Рождественского фестиваля-конкурса "Сияние звезд".
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...22073F23CDBE94

----------

